# Mileage Report



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm curious to see how many miles VWVortex members have on their cars at this point. So please pose the year/mileage of your Beetle.

I'll start

2012 Beetle as of right now 29,400 miles..


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

2013 Beetle Turbo-17,004


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

2012 Beetle Turbo - 18,212


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

2014 TDI Convertible - 19,850. Bought new in July.


----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

2012 Beetle Turbo -23,200

2nd owner, purchased with 9,890 miles Nov. 2013


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

2012 Turbo Beetle - 62,400 miles. (Bought new on march 24, 2012).


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

2014 R-Line Vert - 12,200 purchased in September 2014

2014 TDI Jetta Wagon - 18,000 Purchased August 2014


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

2012 2.0t bought in march/april of 2013 currently has 11,900


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

2014 R-Line, bought new, 28 March 14

13,463


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

12 Turbo - 25,900 miles. bought new Feb 28 2013


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

2012 Turbo - Purchased new late January 2012. 

41,500 miles.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

2012 Turbo, purchased July 2012, 70,000 miles 

posted from tapatalk


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

'12 Turbo Beetle 34K miles. Bought Jan 2014 with 14K miles.
Pictures in my Signature


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bought with about 4300 miles November '12 and just clicked over 37k miles the other day


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

12 Turbo, bought July 2012 24,400 miles


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

So far Dr. Techy has the highest mileage beetle then with 70,000? 

I'm surprised the amount of very low mile 2012's. Keep them coming


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

WellHungSmurf said:


> I'm surprised the amount of very low mile 2012's.


Ugh wish mine was one

posted from tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

WellHungSmurf said:


> I'm surprised the amount of very low mile 2012's. Keep them coming


I'm on track for the 12k average a year. Granted I purchased almost 3 months after the new year in 2013...


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

2013.5 Turbo Beetle (bought new July 2014)

7464 Miles


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

2012 Turbo beetle purchased August 2012: 62,000 miles to date.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> 2012 Turbo, purchased July 2012, 70,000 miles
> 
> posted from tapatalk


I knew you'd be the high man.


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm thinking I should have made this a poll.. Ugh

Dr Techy I never understood people who buy Vipers, and 911's etc and drive then 5K miles a year. They were meant to be driven and enjoyed.. So don't feel bad, I'm on average to do over 16K a year due to my hellish commute!!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

2012 2.5L Beetle purchased October 2011: 75,000+ miles


----------



## 98silverbeetle (Jan 22, 2007)

2013 TDI - 2nd owner on 10/4/14 with 9,700 - now 18,900


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

^^^nice- you picked your car up on my birthday :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dmdair (Feb 2, 2015)

2007 New Beetle Convertible 113,000 miles


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

2013 1/3 r-line. purchased 12/13. 10.5k on the clock.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

dmdair said:


> 2007 New Beetle Convertible 113,000 miles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing. Wrong forum.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

24844. 2013 turbo bought new with 38 miles on December 19 2013. 

Forge wintake, custom straight thru catback with borla resonator, Apr stage 2 tune, audi r8 coils and iridium plugs, audi s4 wheels, h&r coilovers, 15% tint front 5% rear and sunstrip, mech boost gauge, excelon dvd touch screen hd etc...double din radio.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

2013 base 2.5 5 speed Beetle 

Built in 2012

Purchased new in April 2014

Less than 2,500 miles


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

2012 Turbo Beetle 47,000 miles on her.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

2012 Turbo Beetle 34,900 :beer:


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Second owner, purchased in February 2015 with 36,xxx now has 38,xxx. Still loving the car!


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*Our TDIs*

2011 Jetta Sport Wagon TDI 28,000 miles
2013 Beetle TDI 12,500 miles
2014 Beetle TDI 2,600 miles


----------

